# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Ψηφιακά Κυκλώματα > Χρονοκυκλώματα >  >  αντικατάσταση optoisolator για pwm σε mosfer

## kyr34

Θέλω να αντικαταστήσω το 4N37&nbsp;optoisolator στη σχεδίαση κυκλώματος με PWM 50KHz για την οδήγηση mosfet.<br>Το πρόβλημα μου είναι η παραμόρφωση που προκαλεί το&nbsp;optoisolator.<br><img src="http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=66425&amp;stc=1" attachmentid="66425" alt="" id="vbattach_66425" class="previewthumb">

----------


## tasosmos

Δοκιμασε κατι πιο γρηγορο, πχ ενα 6Ν135 θα εχει καλυτερη συμπεριφορα και μπορεις να το βρεις ευκολα.

----------


## SProg

Δεν μας λες την ταση.Δεν μας λες τον ελαχιστο κυκλο εργασιας και ποσο συχνα/γρηγορα αλλαζεις τον κυκλο εργασιας.


Και με το 6N135/6N136 θα ειναι καλυτερα αλλα ειναι σχετικο αυτο.


Μπορεις να πας και στο 6N137 εφοσον σε καλυπτει το ευρος τασης του (absolute max 6-7V εαν θυμαμαι λογω πυλων,οποτε εαν θες μεχρι 5V ειναι απο τα πιο γρηγορα).Εχει και πιο γρηγορα (x2) αλλα ειναι λες και βαζεις 5 λιτρα βενζινη.

----------


## chip

αφού θα κάνεις οδήγηση Mosfet δες για κάποιο ειδικό για οδήγηση mosfet όπως το hcpl3120 ή το παρόμοιο από την vishay vo3120

διαφορετικά όπως σου είπε ο Σάββας 6n135/6/7

----------


## SProg

Ακριβως.Καλυτερα πες μας πιο Mosfet θελεις να οδηγησεις  πως σκεφτεσαι το σχηματικο.

Ειναι μεγαλη συχνοτητα (για προχειρη σχεδιαση οχι για το mosfet) και εαν μιλαμε για μεγαλα ρευματα τοτε θελει λιγο πιο προσεκτικη σχεδιαση το κυκλωμα οδηγησης της πυλης.


EDIT:

Την ειχα καπου κρατημενη στο PC... 6Ν136 vs 6N137.Ο νικητης ηταν γνωστος αλλα ηθελα πολυ να το κανω.

12191467_10153671633277398_2893907378656693205_n.jpg

----------


## kyr34

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους θερμά για τις απαντήσεις σας! Συγνώμη που δεν ήμουν πολύ συγκεκριμένος, αλλά δεν έχω αποφασίσει για πολλά θέματα. Το σχέδιο είναι για Power Inverter με Full-bridge switching. Το mosfet είναι πιθανότατα το TPHR8504PL. 
Βασικός στόχος: Maxιmum effifiency

----------


## Kirby

Για να μεταφέρεις πληροφορία PWM, *αν* σε ενδιαφέρει η ταχύτητα, μόνο logic gate opto, πχ. HCPL-2400, HCPL-7723/0723 κτλ. αλλά για inverter είναι μάλλον υπερβολή. Δοκίμασε 6N138 ή 6N139.

----------


## SProg

Εαν ηταν τοσο απλο τοτε ολοι οι κατασκευαστες θα δεν θα εβαζαν τις κλασσικες συχνοτητες 16-20kHz.Οσο αυξανεις την διακοπτικη συχνοτητα , μειωνεις τις αρμονικες.Αυτη η αυξηση ομως επιφερει και περισσοτερες απωλειες πανω στο διακοπτη.

Επισης οσο αυξανεις την συχνοτητα αυξανεται η αναγκη της πυλες για ρευμα.Μπορει στα 10kHz να τραβαει 200mA και στα 50kHz να τραβαει 1Α.


Το Qc του Mosfet που ανεβασες ειναι αρκετα χαμηλο,πραγμα που ειναι καλο.Γ ια μεγαλυτερη αποδοση θελεις μονο Ν mosfet .. εαν συνδιασεις gate optocoupler και Driver της IRF (παραδειγμα) θα ηταν ευκολο για νορμαλ συχνοτητες.Τ α περισσοτερα βγαινουν για 3.3/5V


Τελος,παιζει μεγαλο ρολο για τι Inverter μιλαμε.Υποθετουμε καθαρο ημιτονο.

----------


## kyr34

Πολύ σωστά Σάββα! Ο πειραματισμός μου έχει να κάνει με αυτό που λες και ο στόχος μου είναι το υψηλό efficiency με την αύξηση της συχνότητας. 
Θα ήθελα πάρα πολύ να δοκιμάσω με eGaN FETs...

----------


## SProg

Θα πεφτει η αποδοση απο απωλειες και μεγαλη καταναλωση της πυλης..

Βεβαια μπορεις να το δοκιμασεις και να το δεις και στην πραξη.Σε οτι μπορουμε και ξερουμε θα σε βοηθησουμε.

Γενικα οι παραγοντες (κυριοι για αποδοση) που κοιτανε οι σχεδιαστες για τετοια κυκλωματα ειναι η Rds(on)  και οι απωλειες κατα το ON/OFF.Οι απωλειες κατα την εναλλαγη καταστασεων ειναι αναλογες της συχνοτητας και της εσωτερικης χωρητικοτητας του Mosfet.

Δες ομως την ειρωνεια.

Οσο αυξανεται το φυσικο μεγεθος του Μοσφετ, τοσο μικροτερη Rds(on) μπορει να επιτυχει ο κατασκευαστης.Και οσο αυξανεται το φυσικο μεγεθος...αυξανεται η εσωτερικη χωρητικοτητα.

----------

